# apps not working



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Some of my apps don't seem to work well. A couple of them annoy me because I tap on them, they begin to open and then I am back to my page of aps.  Anyone know what could cause them to not open up correctly and stay open?
Brenda B.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Could be something became corrupt. Just uninstall it from your ipad and then sync it with itunes again. That will take care of the problem as a rule. You can also power down the ipad and restart.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I deleted a bunch of aps that weren't working.  Have there been any recent updates to  the I-pad 1?
Brenda


----------

